# Italian Marinated Mushrooms



## WhateverYouWant (Jan 7, 2020)

Growing up in So. CA, we had an amazing Italian deli/market that made the best marinated mushrooms. So what is your killer recipe?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 7, 2020)

Many years ago, maybe forty, my sister made the best marinated mushrooms. My then-wife and I loved them.  As a surprise, my then-wife searched out a recipe (before the internet) and slaved all day to make a batch of marinated mushrooms from scratch. They were good but no match for my sister's recipe.

When we asked her for her recipe, she said it was easy. Combine mushrooms and sliced garlic with a bottle of Ken's Italian Salad Dressing and let them marinate for a day. 

We were floored but I still use that recipe.


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Jan 7, 2020)

Andy M. said:


> Combine mushrooms and sliced garlic with a bottle of Ken's Italian Salad Dressing and let them marinate for a day. We were floored but I still use that recipe.


LOL... while I still use Wishbone for some things (but less and less), Ken's seems pretty adulterated (with canola oil and MSG, etc.) so will not be going there.

More looking for EVOO, wine vinegar, and aromatics/spices. I remember my mom trying to recreate it, but it was a fail. Her attempt was cold, but have seen some recipes online suggesting bringing ingredients to a simmer before refrigerating.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 7, 2020)

I make my own simple Italian vinaigrette to make my basket of marinated grilled veggies that includes fresh mushrooms. The mushrooms are always my favorite in the mix of bell peppers, zucchini, white onion. They soak up a lot of the vinaigrette and are really delicious grilled.
I also have a similar story to Andy's mushrooms. My Mom always marinated them in Wishbone and I thought they were delicious.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 7, 2020)

ScottinPollock said:


> LOL... while I still use Wishbone for some things (but less and less), Ken's seems pretty adulterated (with canola oil and MSG, etc.) so will not be going there.
> 
> More looking for EVOO, wine vinegar, and aromatics/spices. I remember my mom trying to recreate it, but it was a fail. Her attempt was cold, but have seen some recipes online suggesting bringing ingredients to a simmer before refrigerating.



Does that mean you are basically looking for a recipe for homemade Italian dressing?


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 7, 2020)

Ive made this recipe a dozen or so times.

https://damndelicious.net/2015/11/20/easy-marinated-mushrooms/print/

For me it has just the right amount of acid/ sweetness.  Doesn't have to be cremini, could be any mushroom.  Actually, one time I had bought a variety pack of mushrooms ( oyster, shiitake, cremini...) and marinated them and it was great.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 7, 2020)

larry_stewart said:


> Ive made this recipe a dozen or so times.
> 
> https://damndelicious.net/2015/11/20/easy-marinated-mushrooms/print/
> 
> For me it has just the right amount of acid/ sweetness.  Doesn't have to be cremini, could be any mushroom.  Actually, one time I had bought a variety pack of mushrooms ( oyster, shiitake, cremini...) and marinated them and it was great.




I really like that recipe Larry, and thanks. Now I see it's from Damn Delicious...really love that website.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 8, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> I really like that recipe Larry, and thanks. Now I see it's from Damn Delicious...really love that website.



You're welcome ,

Its quick, easy and consistent.  My favorite kinda recipe


----------



## WhateverYouWant (Jan 8, 2020)

larry_stewart said:


> Ive made this recipe a dozen or so times



This looks good Larry... thanks!


----------



## RCJoe (Jan 13, 2020)

I was at the Grocery Store (Sunday) where there were loads of white button mushrooms that had been marked down.  Organic too.  Huge Garlic's two for a dollar.  So what's a cook goinna do ?

So I made Andy M's (sister's) recipe today....at 4 pm edt.   Now I'm waiting.

I like marinated mushrooms, pickled eggs & sausages with an ice cold home brew.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jan 14, 2020)

The recipe link provided by Larry looks great.  After boiling those mushrooms, don't discard the resultant broth.  It is full of mushroom flavor.  Add 1/2 cup moe raw, fresh, sliced mushrooms and bring to a boil.  Season with soy sauce and ginger.  This makes a great essence soup.  The mushrooms can be removed and added to the marinade , or set aside to add to other recipes, before seasoning the broth.  Get double duty from your shrooms.  You won't be disappointed.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## RCJoe (Jan 14, 2020)

Well,  I just tried the first of my batch.  Roughly 30 hours of marinading time.  They aren't completely saturated yet as there are spots still showing that indicate it.  I'm guessing that by 42 hours in the fridge they will be fully marinated.

I didn't use Kens as I had a new bottle of Zesty Italian store brand.  I crushed my garlic cloves and cut them in half rather than to cut them in slivers. And still  I'm quite impressed with this method.

Recently I almost paid $4 bucks for a 3 inch diameter by 10 inch tall bottle of marinated mushrooms that I doubt would be any better than this batch I just put up. 

The small palm sized container of white button mushrooms, two large cloves of garlic, and bottle of Aldi's Zesty Italian salad dressing  filled a 24 oz cottage cheese container to the top.  I placed that into a 1 gallon zip lock plastic bag before putting it into the refrigerator to age.

My impression of the flavor is that I'd rather set some out to come to near room temperature than to try and eat them cold.

But anytime I can find these mushrooms marked down,  I'll be making more of them.  (these were $1.50 Organic)  I doubt I'll buy jars of them at the grocery store again.


----------



## RCJoe (Jan 15, 2020)

OK,  just tried a couple at 42 hours marinading.  Yes, they are as good as anything I've ever purchased in jars.  

Now to experiment with various Italian Salad Dressings in making these.  

I made these with Aldi's Zesty Italian and I know Andy mentioned Ken's Steak House. 

Any suggestions for brand name Italian Salad Dressings that would improve on these mushrooms ?  Home made recipes and what oils & vinegar would you use ?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 15, 2020)

Marinated mushrooms are not a favorite of mine, but I have been using Good Seasons Italian Dressing Mix on salad and as a marinade since I was a kid. You can use the mix with any combination of oil and vinegar you want. I generally use red wine vinegar and half olive oil-half canola oil. I bet red wine vinegar would be good with mushrooms.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 15, 2020)

GotGarlic said:


> Marinated mushrooms are not a favorite of mine, but I have been using Good Seasons Italian Dressing Mix on salad and as a marinade since I was a kid. You can use the mix with any combination of oil and vinegar you want. I generally use red wine vinegar and half olive oil-half canola oil. I bet red wine vinegar would be good with mushrooms.



+1
Im a big Good Seasons Fan
I have never used if for mushrooms but religiously use it as a base for my bean salad


----------



## taxlady (Jan 15, 2020)

"Good Seasons" dressings, that brings back memories. My mum used those all the time when I was a kid. We had several of the cruets with markings for oil, vinegar, and water levels.


----------



## RCJoe (Jan 15, 2020)

My local Public Library had a three volume set of folder sized paper backed recipe hack cook books titled "Kitchen Sleuth's" which were full of hacked recipes of commercial foods.  About anything you could think of, they had hacked.

The recipes had titles that were misspelled but you could tell the reference that they made.  I was amazed at how many of the hack's they offered used Good Seasons salad dressing mix as one of the ingredients.  Of course they called it
"Good Reasons".  "Cindy's Chili" for Wendy's Chili and so on.  

I may still have some of those recipes I xeroxed back then.  The books disappeared after awhile and probably went into a book sale.  I might scan them and post them here just for kicks.  It seems that they had a message board forum on the net in the late 90's too.


----------

